# Bach Goldberg variations



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a clip of me playing Bach's 29th variation of his Goldberg variations. This piece was originally composed for a 2 manual harpsichord, making for some very awkward hand positions.






Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2020)

I find it hard to judge the performance because your piano is so far below the standard that I am used to hearing. But I noticed a great deal of agility in the right hand. Well done.


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Caryatid said:


> I find it hard to judge the performance because your piano is so far below the standard that I am used to hearing. But I noticed a great deal of agility in the right hand. Well done.


yeah the piano is electric with plastic keys, making a noise each time I press. Unfortunately, this is all I have due to quarantine. I think the actual sound quality is decent though.


----------

